# New string quartet course



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

New Coursera course, "The World of the String Quartet." Free as always and it seems to be available now.

https://www.coursera.org/learn/string-quartet


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Unfortunately, you have to sign up to view the videos. I know it's free, but why?


----------



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. I'm going through the course now. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

brotagonist said:


> Unfortunately, you have to sign up to view the videos. I know it's free, but why?


You've always had to sign up to take a Coursera course, or even to audit one. You end up (as usual) with a user name and a password that you use for all courses. I have never received any spam or suchlike, aside from new course announcements.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone have a three-sentence review of this? Worth the time?


----------

